# Germany a tottaly new area



## panzah (Nov 27, 2012)

Hi there, 
I am looking forward to moving to Germany since nothing left to hope for in Greece. 
Physical education teacher with three postdictoral titles but no German language speaker do I stand a chance?
It it imperative to find any kind of job as soon as possible. My family struggles to meet everdays living in Greece.
Please enlighten me on how to get started.
Many thanks
panzah


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

I think the only opportunities without German would be to start googling the international schools for teacher jobs, but don't just look at Germany. 

Hope you sort something out. We know all about the problems in Greece but it's difficult for us to realise just how bad things are.

Why Germany though?


----------

